# Handhabung Rufbereitschaft



## Larry Laffer (16 August 2013)

Hallo,
mal so eine Frage in die Runde, da ich hoffe, dass es im Forum den Einen oder Anderen gibt, der dazu etwas sagen kann :
Wie handhabt ihr/eure Firma das mit einer Rufbereitschaft ? Ich denke hier an eine vertragliche und/oder vergütungstechnische Regelung ...
Es geht darum, von der Firma ein Handy (z.B.) gestellt bekommen und in einem definierten Zeitraum (auch Nachts) unter allen Umständen erreichbar zu sein um dann eventuell am Telefon, wahrscheinlicher aber unmittelbar vor Ort zu versuchen, die Anlage wieder ans Laufen zu bekommen oder das Problem zu beseitigen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Perfektionist (16 August 2013)

Wiki gibt da schon etwas an Antworten:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rufbereitschaft
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bereitschaftsdienst

In der jeweiligen Firma handhabt man das dann als Wortklauberei


----------



## dani (16 August 2013)

Hallo,

Also wir haben die Bereitschaftszeit nach h mit Satz x vergütet.
Jede Anfahrt sowie die Arbeitsstunden werden nach regulären Sätzen mit den entsprechenden Zuschlägen verrechnet.

Ich hoffe das hilft ein wenig.

Edit: Die Sollankunftszeit nach "Alarmierung" sollte 1h nicht überschreiten.


----------



## SoftMachine (16 August 2013)

.
Ich kenne es so, dass je nach der vertraglichen Regelung
mit dem Kunden eine persönliche Verfügbarkeit gewährleistet 
sein muss.

Für die ständige telefonische Erreichbarkeit gibt es eine
Pauschale über diesen Zeitraum, sofern man nicht los
muss. (Also stets bereit, immer nüchtern, keine bindenden 
persönlichen Termine oder sonstiges...)

Ist es vertraglich geregelt, dass innerhalb einer bestimmten
Zeitdauer der Mitarbeiter vor Ort präsent sein muss, wird es
schon härter. Bedeutet also, im schlimmsten Fall stets auf 
einer gepackten Reisetasche zu sitzen. 
Persönliche Dinge kannst du dir für diesen Zeitraum komplett
streichen.

Diese Situationen werden natürlich entsprechend vergütet, d.h.
auch wenn du nicht los musst, gibt es dafür Entgelt.

Die monetäre Regelung ist allerding von Firma zu Firma verschieden,
manchmal sogar Verhandlungssache mit dem Mitarbeiter (sofern du
dafür überhaupt willige Mitarbeiter findest).


----------



## thomass5 (17 August 2013)

Wir handhaben das so:
Mo/Di kommt Frage vom Oberindianer wer am WE / Feiertag Zeit/Lust hat die Bereitschaft zu übernehmen... 
Meist 12h Bereitschaftszeit, Vergütung mit Pauschale x egal ob Anruf kommt oder nicht. 
Kommt Anruf , dann Vergütung nach normalem Stundensatz oder als Zeitgutschrift zzgl. eventuell anfallender Wochenend/ Feiertags/ Nachtschichtzuschläge. 


Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 August 2013)

@SoftMachine/ThomasS5:
Gerade der Teil mit der Vergütung für eben nur die Bereitschaft auf jeden Fall abrufbar zu sein würde mich brennend interessieren - sprich wieviel % vom Standard-Stundenlohn sind hier üblich ? Wie es dann vergütet wird, wenn es zum Einsatz kommt, war mir schon klar ... 8)

by the way : ich bin kein Externer für die Firma um die es geht ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (17 August 2013)

Bei der Vergütung der reinen Bereitschaftszeit kenn ich ganz verschiedene Modelle aus meinem Bekanntenkreis.
Von 0,00€ über Stundenabrechnung (3 .. 8,50€) über Tages-Pauschalen (80 ... 135€) bis hin zu Freizeitausgleich.
Es gibt eigentlich nix was es wohl nicht gibt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## thomass5 (17 August 2013)

... ich schau mal auf nen Lohnzettel wenn ich wieder daheim bin. 

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## dani (17 August 2013)

Auch wenn ich nicht angesprochen bin :roll: so liegt die Vergütung in der Regel so zwischen 30%-50% vom "normalen" Stundensatz.


----------



## SoftMachine (17 August 2013)

.
Hi Larry,
du bist doch in einem gar nicht mal so kleinem 
Unternehmen tätig, soweit ich weiss. Habt ihr 
da keine entsprechenden Betriebsvereinbarungen
formuliert ?

Ich kenne es so:
Für die Bereitschaft (ohne einen Einsatz) sind etwa 
40-60% der normalen Vergütung des Mitarbeiters 
üblich (je nach Betriebsvereinbarung oder Tarifvertrag).
Ein Einsatz selbst wird nach normalen Arbeitsentgelt
zzgl. allen Zuschlägen sowie aller Fahrt- oder sonstiger 
Kosten abgerechnet.
Es sind jedoch weitere arbeitsrechtliche Bedingungen zu
beachten, wie z.B. volle Haftung des Arbeitgebers für Kfz,
Unfälle, Überschreitung von Arbeitszeiten usw.

Für die Rufbereitschaft wird das jeweils mit einer 
geringeren (vereinbarten) Pauschale abgegolten.
Hier schlagen dann aber bei einem Anruf die 
Telefonkosten, die aufgebrachten Zeiten für den 
Kunden-Support und die je nach Tageszeit
anfallenden Zuschläge zu Buche.

Aus meiner Erfahrung wird aus einem  Anruf bei 
einer Rufbereitschaft meistens ein Einsatz.

Mal nebenbei:
Hast du gerade ein "heisses" Projekt ?

Gruss


----------



## Tigerente1974 (18 August 2013)

Ich nehme mal an, es gibt noch keine Vereinbarung über die Rufbereitschaft.

Die Vergütung ist ja irgendwo auch Verhandlungssache. Ich habe da auch schon die unterschiedlichsten Zahlen gehört.
Vielleicht solltest Du Dir das für Dich selbst mal überlegen. Schließlich ist die Freizeitqualität in der Bereitschaftszeit nahezu 0. Man kann sich nicht wirklich etwas vornehmen, wenn man immer greifbar sein muss.

Was aus eigener Erfahrung auch unbedingt in die Vereinbarung sollte:

1. Anrufen darf nur der Schichtführer oder sein Vertreter. Sonst rufen dich irgendwann mitten in der Nacht irgendwelche Mitarbeiter an, die nicht einmal das Problem richtig beschreiben können. Oft kann der Schichtführer noch entscheiden, ob es geeignete Mitarbeiter (z.B. Maschineneinrichter) gibt, die sich das zuerst ansehen können.
2. Wenn Du dann raus musst, sollte es eine Pauschalvergütung geben. Z.B. 2 Stunden Arbeitszeit. Damit wird abgedeckt, dass Du auch ein paar Euro bekommst, wenn Du nur hinfährst um eine Sicherung einzuschalten o.ä.
3. Wenn es Mitarbeiter gibt, die einen Sensor wechseln können, sollten diese auch welche haben. Anfangs bin ich schon mal rausgefahren und habe nur das Material rausgegeben.
4. Idealerweise sollten die Schlosser auch eine Rufbereitschaft haben. Es ist ärgerlich, wenn man nachts um 1 feststellt es ist ein mechanisches Problem, und dann bleibt die Maschine stehen bis zum nächsten Morgen. Außerdem entgehst Du so der Situation, dass man Dich wegen mechanischer Probleme anruft. In der Not werden die Mitarbeiter auch Deine Nummer wählen, wenn sie schon wissen dass es nicht elektrisch ist.


----------



## Paul (18 August 2013)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> ....Außerdem entgehst Du so der Situation, dass man Dich wegen mechanischer Probleme anruft. In der Not werden die Mitarbeiter auch Deine Nummer wählen, wenn sie schon wissen dass es nicht elektrisch ist.


So lange nichts abgebrochen ist, ist es immer elektrisch


----------



## bike (18 August 2013)

Paul schrieb:


> So lange nichts abgebrochen ist, ist es immer elektrisch


  Einspruch!  Es ist immer die Software. Auch wenn ein Motor Rauchzeichen gibt ;-)   bike


----------



## mariob (18 August 2013)

Mensch bike,
wenn der Motor nicht raucht ist der Bimetall zu klein.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (18 August 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Mensch bike, wenn der Motor nicht raucht ist der Bimetall zu klein.  Gruß Mario


  Sorry, ich vergaß   Also doch Software    bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 August 2013)

Hallo,

in meinem Umfeld gibt es einen Controller bei einem
Mittelständler, der bekommt 150 EUR pro Tag 
Rufbereitschaft am Wochenende - kommt zu Quartals- 
oder Jahresenden zum Tragen, wenn das Rechnungs-
wesen noch Fragen zu Buchungen hat. 

Diese "Tage" können dann schon mal bis 23 Uhr gehen,
tatsächlich anfallende Arbeiten laufen auf das Gleitzeitkonto.

Er muss in der Regel nicht in der Firma gehen. Telefonische
Erreichbarkeit und Internetzugang reichen. Dafür halte ich 
150 EUR für angemessen.


----------



## repök (18 August 2013)

Als ich frisch von der techniker schule kam, hab ich bei meinem jetzigen chef angefangen. er war seit kurzem selbstständig und damit war arbeiten wann und wo immer vorrausgesetzt. da hab ich rufbereitschaft für den normalen stdsatz gemacht (wahnsinn). heute bekommen unsere elektriker pro tag 25,90 und bei anfallendem einsatz den stdsatz mit allen vergütungen (sonn/feiertags, nacht usw.). der gute mann hat sich 10std ruhe verdient, und damit bekommt er die ausgefallenen normal-std mit bezahlt, gegbenenfalls auch doppelt. 
perönlich meine ich man kann das nicht hoch genug vergüten. aber es ist auch heute noch so, dass ich mal für den einen oder anderen einen tag übernehme. natürlich völlig unentgeltlich. ich bin einfach zu gut für diese welt


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 August 2013)

Ich kläre das mal ein bißchen auf ...
- bislang gibt es diesbezüglich bei uns keine Vereinbarung, es gab aber auch bisher noch nicht den Wunsch nach einer "echten" Rufbereitschaft. Es hat schon diese Fälle gegeben, aber dann war es halt Glücksache, ob die Instandhaltung oder die Teamleiter Produktion jemanden erreicht haben oder nicht. Das kann sich aber ggf. in Zukunft ändern und dann möchte ich über den üblichen Usus informiert sein.
- Wenn Anlagen über Nacht oder am Wochenende arbeiten dann gibt es immer einen Schichtschlosser - die fangen zur Zeit auch solche Problem wie "Ini wechseln" oder "Ini neu einstellen" etc. mit ab. Das entspannt die Angelegenheit schon ganz schön. Unsere Anlagen werden aber auch immer komplexer und der Punkt, dass die Instandhaltung (Schlosser) damit überfordert sein könnte kann schnell erreicht sein.
- Ich persönlich kannte aus der Vergangenheit auch das Modell (oder so in etwa), wie es u.A. von SoftMachine dargestellt wurde - sprich es fliesst schon für die blosse Bereitschaft Geld. Das wollte ich primär erstmal bestätigt wissen denn es ist in meinen Augen auch ein Teil der Motivation, sich auf so etwas einzulassen - eben weil man dann IMMER verfügbar sein MUSS ...

Insofern habt ihr mir schon einmal sehr weitergeholfen - Dankeschön ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Boxy (18 August 2013)

Da gab es sogar schon einige Richterliche Entscheide darüber!

Jedenfalls ist Rufbereitschaft ebenfalls Arbeitszeit! Auch sind bei z.B. Fahrten am späten Nachmittag oder Abends zum Kunden auch mache weitere Dinge wie Lenkzeiten oder max. Arbeitszeit usw. zu beachten
Was passiert z.B. bei einem Unfall? Wie lange hat man dann eigentlich gearbeitet?

Also auch die Rufbereitschaft muss entsprechend vergütet werden. Auch wir überlegen es immer wieder im Unternehmen und es scheitert immer wieder (zum Glück) an den Kosten


----------



## 190B (18 August 2013)

Vielleicht auch interessant...

http://www.arbeitsrecht-da.de/News/Arbeitsbereitschaft_Bereitschaftsdienst_und_Rufbereitschaft


----------



## bike (19 August 2013)

Also nach meiner Meinung ist es der völlig falsche Weg nach dem Arbeitsrecht zu rufen.
Klar gibt es Urteile.
Wem hilft es?

Wir haben bei Produktionsbegleitung die Regelung, dass der Kollege in der Woche 300 € bekommt, zusätzlich die geleistet Arbeit mit allen Zuschlägen.
Aber solche Vereinbarungen sollten im gegenseitigen Einverständnis gefunden werden.

Warum immer nach dem Gesetz schauen, anstelle miteinander eine Lösung suchen?
Das nervt, nicht nur hier.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 August 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Also nach meiner Meinung ist es der völlig falsche Weg nach dem Arbeitsrecht zu rufen.
> Klar gibt es Urteile.
> Wem hilft es?
> 
> ...



Wie Funktioniert das den bei euch, wenn da ein Arbeistunfall passiert und der Kollege hat 
Nachweislich 18 std auf dem Tacho. Was erzählt ihr dann der Berufsgenossenschaft, wenn
es da im Extremfall um eine Rente geht?


----------



## bike (19 August 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie Funktioniert das den bei euch, wenn da ein Arbeistunfall passiert und der Kollege hat
> Nachweislich 18 std auf dem Tacho. Was erzählt ihr dann der Berufsgenossenschaft, wenn
> es da im Extremfall um eine Rente geht?




Das passiert nicht.
Es gibt für alles und alle ein zusätzliches  backup.

Ich habe klarmachen wollen, dass solche Anforderungen noch? nicht gesetzlich geklärt sind und habe die Frage aufgestellt, ob immer nur nach dem Gesetz gerufen werden muss.

Aber das war nicht das Ansinnen wenn ich darüber schreibe wie wir es handhaben.
Mir eigentlich klar, dass solche unsinnigen Fragen von bestimmten Leuten kommen.


bike


----------



## SoftMachine (19 August 2013)

.
@ bike

Was willst du denn da im gegenseitigen Einverständnis vereinbaren ?

Wenn der Mitarbeiter die maximale Arbeitszeit überschreitet, dann 
durch eine Unachtsamkeit plötzlich in der laufenden Maschine liegt 
oder
nach Abschluss des Einsatzes sich dann übermüdet ins Auto setzt 
und einen Wegeunfall hat ?

Die gesetzlichen Regelungen dienen schliesslich auch dem 
Schutz von deinem Leib und Leben !

Und dann letztendlich noch eine Familie dranhängt ... ?

Ich muss da RN ohne Vorbehalte zustimmen !


----------



## bike (20 August 2013)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> @ bike
> 
> Was willst du denn da im gegenseitigen Einverständnis vereinbaren ?
> ...



Es ging, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, hauptsächlich um die Bezahlung.
Wie willst du eine Bereitschaft realisieren?
Man muss nach den Stunden schauen, das ist aber hier nicht die Frage.
Wenn ein Kollege nachts raus muss, dann bleibt der nicht bis zum Umfallen und danach die 11 Stunden daheim.

Daher der Hinweis, zuerst mit den entsprechenden Vorgesetzen eine Vorgehensweise klären und sich nicht nur auf das Gesetz berufen.


bike


----------



## ducati (20 August 2013)

repök schrieb:


> Als ich frisch von der techniker schule kam, hab ich bei meinem jetzigen chef angefangen. er war seit kurzem selbstständig und damit war arbeiten wann und wo immer vorrausgesetzt. da hab ich rufbereitschaft für den normalen stdsatz gemacht (wahnsinn).



Manchmal und bei bestimmten Chefs geht es leider nur, wenn man nach dem Gesetz/Gewerkschaft/Betriebsrat/Berufsgenossenschaft ruft. Oder Halt Arbeitgeber wechseln. Aber obs beim Neuen besser ist, weiss man meist nur hinterher...

Gruß.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 August 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wie handhabt ihr/eure Firma das mit einer Rufbereitschaft ? Ich denke hier an eine* vertragliche * und/oder vergütungstechnische Regelung ...





bike schrieb:


> Es ging, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, hauptsächlich um die Bezahlung.



ja mit den lesen ist das so eine sache.


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 August 2013)

Ist schon gut ... ich habe meine Antworten ja schon erhalten ... nicht wieder mit dem Spammen anfangen.


----------



## bike (20 August 2013)

Mir ist leider nicht klar, warum bevor ein Vertrag abgeschlossen wird, zuerst nach dem Gesetz und irgendwelchen Urteilen gerufen wird.
Also der beste Vertrag ist, wenn beide zufrieden und davon profitieren.
Klar darf es nicht gegen bestehendes Recht verstoßen, aber nicht jedes Urteil ist recht, sondern ist nur an die bestimmt Angelegenheit abgestimmt.
Aber nicht jede Gerichtskammer entscheidet immer wie die anderen Kammern.

Daher kann ich nur bestätigen wie Larry schreibt: entspannen ist hier erste Bürgerpflicht.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (20 August 2013)

@bike

Es gibt gesetzliche Regelungen rund um Arbeitszeiten.
Du kannst Verträge abschliessen was du willst, mir allerdings ist lieber wenn vorher die Rechtslage für beide Seiten klar ist.
Nach einem Unfall noch mit Krankenkasse, BG, LVA, Arbeitgeber oder sonstwem zu streiten ist sicher nicht lustig.

Dieter


----------



## bike (20 August 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @bike
> 
> Es gibt gesetzliche Regelungen rund um Arbeitszeiten.
> Du kannst Verträge abschliessen was du willst, mir allerdings ist lieber wenn vorher die Rechtslage für beide Seiten klar ist.
> ...



Stimmt.
Doch das Gesetz ist das eine und Urteile von  Gerichten das andere.

Wenn dein Arbeitgeber von dir erwartet, dass du Bereitschaft machst, ist es dessen Aufgabe dafür zu sorgen, dass es legal ist.
Ich habe noch nie gelesen, dass ein Arbeitnehmer recht bekam, als er nach 10 Stunden heim ging und dem Unternehmen großer Schaden entstand.
Da wurde mehr als einmal wegen Arbeitsverweigerung abgemahnt bzw gekündigt.

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, die Gesetze können ignoriert werden.
Ich habe geschrieben, dass man zusammen einen Plan und daraus eine Lösung erarbeiten soll.


bike


----------



## Aventinus (20 August 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @bike
> 
> Es gibt gesetzliche Regelungen rund um Arbeitszeiten.
> Du kannst Verträge abschliessen was du willst, mir allerdings ist lieber wenn vorher die Rechtslage für beide Seiten klar ist.
> ...



Ich muss jetzt mal zu bike helfen. Er hat ja nicht geschrieben dass derjenige, der Rufbereitschaft hat beim Kunden bleibt bis die Mühle wieder läuft. Er hat lediglich geschrieben, dass die Vertragsgestaltung nicht unbedingt gesetzlich geregelt sein muss. Ich verstehe es so dass es kein Gesetz braucht indem steht, dass für Rufbereitschaft zusätzlich 25% Lohn zu zahlen ist. Es mag ja auch Firmen und Mitarbeiter geben, die für eine Woche Bereitschaft einen Tag Sonderrulaub vereinbaren. 

Klar, 24 Stunden an der geht nicht, aber dafür hat bikes Firma ja auch ein Backup. Es ist imho auch kein übertrieben großes Problem, wenn man, nach dem man 8h den Fehler jagt und kein Ende in Sicht ist, sich eine Ablösung organisiert.


----------



## bike (20 August 2013)

Genau so ist es.
Und wenn nach einer Zeit der Fehler nicht eingegrenzt bzw hoben ist, braucht man vermutlich andere Kaliber um weiter zu kommen.


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 August 2013)

Hallo,

wir können uns nicht einerseits über die Regierlierungswut der 
Bürogratie in Berlin und Brüssel aufregen und gleichzeitig 
Gesetze für jeden Mist erwarten/fordern.

Die Hinweise auf diverse Gesetze und Urteile finde ich aber 
schon hilfreich, zusammen mit den hier genannten Erfahrungs-
werten sollte Larry der Lösung seiner Situation näher kommen.

Ältere Diskussionen zum Thema:

http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/15634-macht-hier-auch-wer-rufbereitschaft.html

http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/19365-rufbereitschaft.html


----------



## ducati (20 August 2013)

Naja, auch wenns jetzt eigentlich gut ist... Hab in letzter Zeit mit einigen Kollegen gesprochen, und es zeigt sich, das die Arbeitgeber immer mehr Vergütungen/Vergünstigungen/Zuschläge streichen (wollen). Und wenn es dann nicht wenigstens gesetzliche Mindestregeln gibt, wird da auch gern alles auf Null zusammengestrichen. Sicherlich ist das immer vom Unternehmen abhängig, aber ich hab momentan das Gefühl, es wird in sehr vielen Unternehmen auf Teufel komm raus gespart. Sei es jetzt bei den Business-Class-Flügen oder der Bereitschaftsvergütung... DA kannst Du als kleiner Angestellter mit dem Chef aushandeln wollen was Du willst, im Zweifelsfall heisst es dann: friss oder geh.

Gruß.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (20 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns gibt es eine Bereitschaft 365 Tage im Jahr (Schlosser und Elektriker). Gewechselt wird täglich bzw. am Wochenende macht man Sa und So. Für das bereit sein gibt es eine Pauschale (30€ in der Woche und 50€ am Wochenende). Diese Pauschale erhöht sich, wenn man kommen muß. Allerdings erhöht sie sich nur einmal, auch wenn man z.B. 2x kommen muß. Zusätzlich werden noch die normalen Stunden bezahlt. Wer Bereitschaft hat, kann ein Firmenhandy mitnehmen und wenn Interesse besteht auch mit dem Taxi zur Firma kommen oder sonst halt die Kilometer am Monatsende abgeben.
Man muß bei uns allerdings in weniger als 30min in der Firma sein. Egal ob Nachts, am Wochenende oder Weihnachten.. Daher machen bei uns nur Leute Bereitschaft, die in der Umgebung wohnen. Anrufen darf auch nur der Schichtfüher bzw. das ganze Läuft über den Pförtner. Hier wird auch alles sorgfälltig Dokumentiert (An- und Abfahrt, Name, Was genau passiert ist bzw. welche Störung vorlag). Dies hat den Vorteil, das "Interessierte Kreise" immer genau wissen was Nachts oder am Wochenende los war..

@bike: Schwachsinn mit dem "Backup" der Zeiterfassung.. Wenn so euer Betrieb tickt würde ich mir ernsthafte Gedanken machen. Ein vernünftiges ZES hebt nachträgliche Handeingaben immer unveränderbar erkennbar hervor. Wenn dem MA etwas passiert, Ihr ein Backup der letzten Woche aufspielt und dann bei allen MA händisch die Zeiten eintragt, dann fi**t euch die BG richtig. Bei uns hat das nicht manipulierbare ZES auch irgendwas mit der Steuerprüfung zu tun.. wenn ich mich nicht irre..
@Larry: Bei euch wechseln die Schlosser Ini`s???? Krass.. Sind das alles EUP`s oder woher wissen die, was sie dürfen bzw. was gefährlich ist und was nicht??

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 August 2013)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> @Larry: Bei euch wechseln die Schlosser Ini`s???? Krass.. Sind das alles EUP`s oder woher wissen die, was sie dürfen bzw. was gefährlich ist und was nicht??



Heutzutage sind doch die meisten INI's steckbar, das kann man den Hufschmied zutrauen


----------



## Boxy (21 August 2013)

Bei uns tauschen die Mechaniker sogar Motoren, Leitungen und die Regler!


----------



## Winpow (21 August 2013)

Ich kenn sowas bei uns gar nicht...


----------



## bike (21 August 2013)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> @bike: Schwachsinn mit dem "Backup" der Zeiterfassung.. Wenn so euer Betrieb tickt würde ich mir ernsthafte Gedanken machen. Ein vernünftiges ZES hebt nachträgliche Handeingaben immer unveränderbar erkennbar hervor. Wenn dem MA etwas passiert, Ihr ein Backup der letzten Woche aufspielt und dann bei allen MA händisch die Zeiten eintragt, dann fi**t euch die BG richtig. Bei uns hat das nicht manipulierbare ZES auch irgendwas mit der Steuerprüfung zu tun.. wenn ich mich nicht irre..




Ich denke, du bist Schwachsinn.
Der backup ist für die Arbeit.
Aber vielleicht lernst du auch richtig lesen, wenn du 35€ dafür bekommst? 

Wie bescheuert kann man sein zu denken wir manipulieren unser Datenerfassung?
Aber es geht.
Somit ist der Ausspruch von Albert Einstein wegen der Dummheit und dem Universum bewiesen.


bike


----------



## bike (21 August 2013)

Boxy schrieb:


> Bei uns tauschen die Mechaniker sogar Motoren, Leitungen und die Regler!



Wird doch alles geschraubt, warum dann nicht?
Also unser Schlosser machen das auch so.


bike


----------



## bike (21 August 2013)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> @bike: Schwachsinn mit dem "Backup" der Zeiterfassung.. Wenn so euer Betrieb tickt würde ich mir ernsthafte Gedanken machen. Ein vernünftiges ZES hebt nachträgliche Handeingaben immer unveränderbar erkennbar hervor. Wenn dem MA etwas passiert, Ihr ein Backup der letzten Woche aufspielt und dann bei allen MA händisch die Zeiten eintragt, dann fi**t euch die BG richtig. Bei uns hat das nicht manipulierbare ZES auch irgendwas mit der Steuerprüfung zu tun.. wenn ich mich nicht irre..



Es ist eine bodenlose Frechheit und eine infame Unterstellung, unserer Firma zu unterstellen, wir würden  Daten fälschen.
Wenn mir das jemand persönlich gesagt hätte, wären unsere Anwälte heilfroh wieder etwas zu verdienen.

Wer auf solch eine Idee kommt muss echt ernsthaft nachdenken.

Und meine Aussage ist bestimmt keine Beleidigung, sondern der Ausdruck darüber, dass ich darüber erschrocken bin, was hier für Gedanken ablaufen.


bike


----------



## SoftMachine (21 August 2013)

.


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...
> - Ich persönlich kannte aus der Vergangenheit auch das Modell (oder so in etwa), wie es u.A. von SoftMachine dargestellt wurde - sprich es fliesst schon für die blosse Bereitschaft Geld. Das wollte ich primär erstmal bestätigt wissen denn es ist in meinen Augen auch ein Teil der Motivation, sich auf so etwas einzulassen - eben weil man dann IMMER verfügbar sein MUSS ...
> 
> Insofern habt ihr mir schon einmal sehr weitergeholfen - Dankeschön ...
> ...







Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ist schon gut ... ich habe meine Antworten ja schon erhalten ... nicht wieder mit dem Spammen anfangen.





@bike

Den obigen Beiträgen kann ich nur beipflichten ... 

Das eigentliche Thema hat sich wohl seit Beitrag #18, 
spätestens seit Beitrag #28 längst erledigt !


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (21 August 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Das passiert nicht.
> Es gibt für alles und alle ein zusätzliches  backup.






bike schrieb:


> Ich denke, du bist Schwachsinn.
> Der backup ist für die Arbeit.
> Aber vielleicht lernst du auch richtig lesen, wenn du 35€ dafür bekommst?
> 
> ...





@gesperrter bike: Kann sein, das ich beim überfliegen die Sache mit dem Backup falsch verstanden habe, aber ein Backup für ALLES und ALLE bezieht sich nun mal auf ALLES und ALLE!!!
Ich werde richtig lesen lernen, wenn du richtig schreiben lernst.. für 35€ (woher auch immer diese 35€ kommen???).

Sooo.. Thema für mich erledigt..

MeisterLampe81


----------



## erzteufele (29 August 2013)

merkt ihr eigentlich das sich der typ hinterm bildschirm der sich bike schimpft fast alle themen ausufern lässt und schlechte laune hinterlässt?

fals zum thema noch interessant
ich habe 100% rufbereitschaft das ganze jahr auch im urlaub bin der einzige sps´ler in der firma...
bekomme 25,56 pro tag
handyrechnung bezahlt
wenn ich in die firma fahren muss bekomme ich die zeit und die 0,30cent km pauschale
meistens reicht es mir ins firmennetz einzuloggen und zu schauen

ob das rechtlich in ordnung ist habe ich keinen schimmer... weil ich ja quasi 365 tage erreichbar bin...

grüßel erzi


----------



## Stoffl2202 (8 Juni 2018)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne das Thema Rufbereitschaft neu aufrollen, da dieser Thread doch schon ein paar Jahre alt ist.

Wir sind in unserem Betrieb derzeit 2 Steuerungstechniker, welche im Wechsel Früh-/Spätschicht arbeiten (6:00 - 14:00 / 14:00 - 22:00).
Da es immer wieder zu Störungen während der Nachtschicht (3-Schicht Produktion) kommt, wurden wir gefragt , ob wir bereit sind Rufbereitschaft zu leisten.
Während der Nachtschicht ist immer mindestens 1 Schichtschlosser und 1 Schichtelektriker anwesend. 
Da unsere Anlagen aber zunehmend komplexer werden, kommt es immer häufiger vor, dass diese mit der Situation überfordert sind.

Die Rufbereitschaft würde am Sonntag um 22:00 beginnen und am Samstag und 06:00 enden.
Einsatzort ist immer der selbe. (ca. 5km von mir Zuhause entfernt)
Was haltet ihr für eine faire Entlohnung?
Was sollten wir sonst zum Thema Rufbereitschaft beachten?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Juni 2018)

Ich habe jetzt nicht die ganzen Beiträge gelesen. Vor langer langer Zeit habe ich mich auch einmal überreden lassen, Rufbereitschaft nach geleisteter Arbeitszeit ( 8-12 Std )
zu leisten.

Ich habe festgestellt:
dass dadurch der Arbeitseifer der Nachtschicht stark nachlässt und der Griff zum Telefon leichter fällt als der Griff zum Messgerät
dass man dies auf lange Zeit einfach nicht machen kann. Wenn man 2x die Woche um drei Uhr Nachts und nach 12 Stunden Arbeit geweckt wird,
leidet irgendwann die Gesundheit.


Ich gehe nun für meine Kunden bis 21 Uhr Abends ans Telefon, schalte danach aus. Kommt aber selten vor ( 1-2x im Monat ca. )

Mir persönlich wäre es egal, wieviel Geld es dafür gibt. Ich würde dass nicht mehr machen.


----------



## holgermaik (8 Juni 2018)

> Was sollten wir sonst zum Thema Rufbereitschaft beachten?


das Arbeitszeitgesetz §5

Holger


----------



## smilie108 (11 Juni 2018)

erzteufele schrieb:


> merkt ihr eigentlich das sich der typ hinterm bildschirm der sich bike schimpft fast alle themen ausufern lässt und schlechte laune hinterlässt?
> 
> fals zum thema noch interessant
> ich habe 100% rufbereitschaft das ganze jahr auch im urlaub bin der einzige sps´ler in der firma...
> ...


Naja dann sind wir schon 2 gleiches Dilemma lappi und handy immer im auto [emoji24][emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Apollo Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## weißnix_ (12 Juni 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt:
> dass dadurch der Arbeitseifer der Nachtschicht stark nachlässt und der Griff zum Telefon leichter fällt als der Griff zum Messgerät
> dass man dies auf lange Zeit einfach nicht machen kann. Wenn man 2x die Woche um drei Uhr Nachts und nach 12 Stunden Arbeit geweckt wird,
> leidet irgendwann die Gesundheit.



Kann ich bestätigen. Ich schalte mein Diensttelefon mit Feierabend aus. Auf dem Privatanschluss sind alle Firmennummern geblockt. Irgendwann sind Anrufe zuviel, wenn man eben grade eingeschlafen ist. Und wie gesagt: AZG; 11 Stunden Ruhephase!
Denkt auch an Eure Familie: Telefonklingeln nächtens um halb 1 weil einer einen Schalter vergessen hat zu betätigen sind nicht lustig.

Allerdings: Mein Arbeitgeber ist auch der Meinung, Rufbereitschaft würde automatisch bestehen, weil man ein Telefon hat - und warum soll er dafür auch noch bezahlen...


----------



## Cliff (14 Juni 2018)

Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus.
Unser Vertrieb verkauft lustig 24h Service für unsere weltweit verteilten Maschinen.
Spätestens im Bereich der Sondermaschinen kann dann bestenfalls der 'Einzelprogrammierer' wirklich helfen.
Zusätzlich verfügen diese Firmen i.d.R. mit ganz viel Glück über einen Elektriker.

Wir haben alle ein (Privat) Handy bei welchem der Vertrag von der Firma gezahlt wird (Kommunikation auf der Baustelle).
Unser Vertrieb/ Geschäftsführung meint nun das wir diese Rufebreitschaft so nebenbei mit ableisten sollen weil wir ja a.) die Telefonkosten erstattet bekommen und b.) die ggfs. anfallenden Arbeitszeit abrechnen können.
Hatte ein Projekt bei welchem sich die Montage über knapp 7 Monate hinzog. Arbeitszeiten von Morgens 06:00h bis Abends 01:00h.
Wir 'durften' uns mit Kollegen die Wochenenden teilen. D.h. man bekam jeweils immer nur 1.5 Tage Wochenende (Z.B. Samstag Nachmittag und Sonntag), musste aber während dieser Zeit (unbezahlt) 24h per Handy erreichbar sein.

Folge bei mir:
Sämtliche Kontakte des Vertriebs/ Geschäftsführung werden automatisch zu Feierabend auf meinem Handy geblockt.
Kunden bekommen keine Handynummer.
Geholfen wird nur wenn ein Kollege 'persönlich' in der Patsche sitzt.
Für kein Geld dieser Welt werde ich vertraglich in eine echte Rufbereitschaft einwilligen.


----------



## maxder2te (15 Juni 2018)

Stoffl2202 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde gerne das Thema Rufbereitschaft neu aufrollen, da dieser Thread doch schon ein paar Jahre alt ist.
> 
> Wir sind in unserem Betrieb derzeit 2 Steuerungstechniker, welche im Wechsel Früh-/Spätschicht arbeiten (6:00 - 14:00 / 14:00 - 22:00).
> ...



Ich denke man muss krass unterscheiden zwischen Produktionsbetrieb und Maschinenhersteller. Die meisten Statements hier gelten für die Maschinenhersteller - der Fragen-Wiederaufnehmer gehört aber offensichtlich zur Produktionsbetriebs-Fraktion.

Die Bereitschaft im Produktionsbetrieb wird zu folgenden Effekten führen:
- der Schichtelektriker wird schneller zum Telefon greifen und die Bereitschaft anrufen - weniger Schlaf für dich. Um das einigermaßen abzufedern musst du dir die Elektriker erziehen - und das ist nicht jedermans Sache.
- du wirst zum Einen regelmäßig geweckt werden. Da du das ja als Arbeitszeit schreibst wirst du draufkommen, dass ein nicht unerheblicher Teil deiner Arbeitszeit damit draufgehen wird, diese Zeiten nachzuerfassen. Bei mir würde das im Chaos enden.
Zusätzlich gelten für dich die gesetzlichen Arbeitszeitregelungen mit Mindestruhezeiten usw. Das würde bedeuten, wenn du um 23 Uhr und um 3 Uhr angerufen wirst, brauchst du zur Frühschicht um 6 Uhr nicht antreten - das Schichtmodell muss also zusätzlich in Frage gestellt werden.

Ich kenne Produktionsbetriebe, wo das mit der Bereitschaft gut klappt - in der Regel mit wesentlich mehr Personal. Ich kenne auch einen Betrieb mit, wo das mit 2 Leuten so gemacht wurde, wie es hier geplant ist. Die beiden waren recht jung, ein Jahr nachdem der ältere der beiden Vater wurde hat er den Dienst quittiert und sich was ruhigeres gesucht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Juni 2018)

> -der Schichtelektriker wird schneller zum Telefon greifen und die Bereitschaft anrufen



Genau, ich habe die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht



> - du wirst zum Einen regelmäßig geweckt werden.



Frau und Kinder ggf. auch noch

Mal abgesehen von den gesetzlichen Regelungen, wenn einem der Schlaf fehlt, ist man tagsüber müde, schlecht gelaunt usw.

Das Ganze für ein paar Euro.

Wenn man diese Bereitschaft erst einmal akzeptiert hat, könnte es auch
schwierig werden dort wieder rauszukommen. Bzw. es endet in Streit oder Kündigung.

Bei dem Fall, den ich geschildert habe, ist man davon ausgegangen, da ich einige male mitten in der Nacht geholfen
habe bzw. auch hingefahren bin, dass dies selbstverständlich ist und war dann empört, dass ich Nachts nicht mehr 
erreichbar war.


----------



## maxder2te (15 Juni 2018)

Cliff schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus.
> Unser Vertrieb verkauft lustig 24h Service für unsere weltweit verteilten Maschinen.
> Spätestens im Bereich der Sondermaschinen kann dann bestenfalls der 'Einzelprogrammierer' wirklich helfen.
> Zusätzlich verfügen diese Firmen i.d.R. mit ganz viel Glück über einen Elektriker.
> ...



Das mit dem 24h-Service und den Firmenhandys ist natürlich so eine Sache. Als bei uns seinerzeit die Firmenhandys gekommen sind, waren bei uns Leute im Vertrieb und in der Geschäftleitung auch der Meinung, dass man jetzt immer erreichbar sein muss (weil sie an sich selbst diese Forderung gestellt haben). Einige Kollegen haben da problemlos mitgespielt, andere haben das Firmenhandy konsequent als Schnurlostelefon benutzt und im Büro gelassen - und sich weiter ein privates Telefon geleistet. Nach 3-4 Jahren hat das im wesentliches folgendes Bild ergeben: 2 Kollegen, die immer und überall ans Telefon gegangen sind, brauchten eine Burn-Out Auszeit, ein Kollege hat gekündigt. Und: Niemand, der sich gegen das "Erreichbar sein" gewehrt hat, wurde raus geworfen.

Die Verträge von "privaten" Handys zu bezahlen und die Telefonkosten abzurechnen, ist meiner Meinung nach ein bürokratisches Monster und spätestens seit Einführung der Inklusivminuten-Pakete vor ca. 12 Jahren nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Der Chef der sowas weiter forciert ist einfach nur gierig.

Mittlerweile gibt es eine zentrale Anlaufstelle mit zentraler Telefonnummer, die von 6 Uhr bis 22 Uhr erreichbar ist. Diese Anlaufstelle hat eine Hand voll Telefonnummern für die verschiedenen Themengebiete (Mechanik, Elektrik, SPS, NC, ...), an die es die Meldungen weitergibt. Hinter diesen Telefonnummern stecken Rufbereitschafts-Handys, welche in der angegebenen Zeit jemandem zugeteilt sind - das alles ist ein Parallelsystem zu den regulären Firmenhandys.

24h-Service gibts nur mit Rahmenvertrag, da werden eigens Leute gewählt (auf freiwilliger Basis), welche durchrotieren. Die Spielregeln werden vorab mit dem Kunden genau festgelegt. Typischerweise läuft ein solcher Rahmenvertrag nach 3-6 Monaten aus, da die Kosten/Nutzenrechnung für den Kunden nicht aufgeht.
Generell stellen wir fest, dass das Thema 24h-Service in Europa und Nordamerika kein so großes mehr ist, in Asien sieht das (noch) etwas anders aus.



Cliff schrieb:


> Folge bei mir:
> Sämtliche Kontakte des Vertriebs/ Geschäftsführung werden automatisch zu Feierabend auf meinem Handy geblockt.
> Kunden bekommen keine Handynummer.
> Geholfen wird nur wenn ein Kollege 'persönlich' in der Patsche sitzt.
> Für kein Geld dieser Welt werde ich vertraglich in eine echte Rufbereitschaft einwilligen.


Absolut verständlich.
Ans Telefon gegangen wird nur bei Kollegen, von denen man weiß, dass sie in der umgekehrt gleichen Situation ebenfalls abnehmen.


----------



## C7633 (25 Juni 2018)

Ans Telefon gegangen wird nur bei Kollegen schrieb:
			
		

> 100 % Zustimmung.
> Die, die sonst immer um 16:00 heimgehen und dann meinen Feierabend zu haben, können klingeln lassen, bis der Akku leer ist.


----------



## vollmi (25 Juni 2018)

Bei uns haben wir das Problem, die Kunden haben unsere Handynummer auch. Vor allem aus der IBS zeit wo jede Firma täglich ihren Gruppenleiter auf der Baustelle anzumelden hat, inkl Handynummer. Die bleibt dann ja im Besitz des Kunden.

Da rufen dann durchaus Wartungsleute am Wochenende an, und fragen warum die Uhrzeit in einem CP nicht stimmt. Da musste ich dann auch irgendwann sagen. "Wenn ihr am Wochenende anfruft und keinen Pikettvertrag habt, erwarte ich doch mindestens das eine der Kisten brennt" Wir sind da dann auch nicht kleinlich und fahren dann auch bei solchen ohne Verträgen raus und helfen. Allerdings setzen wir die Pauschale für einen dringenden Einsatz auch unverschämt hoch an.

Ist ja irgendwie unfair gegenüber den Kunden die einen Vertrag lösen, wenn man den anderen genauso schnell hilft nur weil man ggf ein schlechtes Gewissen hat oder denkt es könnt ja am ende ein Programmierfehler von einem selber sein (was ja durchaus auch möglich ist).


----------



## winnman (27 Juni 2018)

Tja das mit das Handynummern hat eine mir bekannte Firma ganz pfiffig gelöst:

Pro Inbetriebsetzer gibt es jeweils ein separates Handy für die konkrete Baustelle. Ist die Anlage in Betrieb, wechseln die Inbetriebsetzer dieses Handy durch.

Wenn später jemand anruft, kommt er meist zu jemanden der mit dieser Baustelle gar nichts am Hut hat und der kann ihm dann halt auch nicht helfen. Hat sich nach 1 paar Anrufen erledigt das Problem mit den bekannten TelNummern.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Juni 2018)

> Pro Inbetriebsetzer gibt es jeweils ein separates Handy für die konkrete  Baustelle. Ist die Anlage in Betrieb, wechseln die Inbetriebsetzer  dieses Handy durch.
> 
> Wenn später jemand anruft, kommt er meist zu jemanden der mit dieser  Baustelle gar nichts am Hut hat und der kann ihm dann halt auch nicht  helfen. Hat sich nach 1 paar Anrufen erledigt das Problem mit den  bekannten TelNummern.



Hm, ich bin da eher ein Freund klarer Regeln. Wenn der Kunde immer wieder Leute erreicht, die keine Ahnung haben, wirft dass ja auch kein gutes
Licht auf die Firma.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Juni 2018)

Ich für mich als Alleinunterhalter löse das Thema auf folgende Weise :

Nach der IB ist mein Handy in den ersten 4 Wochen nachts an und liegt neben dem Bett . Wenn was passiert habe ich halt Pech gehabt und die Nachtruhe ist gestört. Es wird aber nachts wirklich selten angerufen. Meist nur wenn die Betriebstechniker wirklich nicht weiter kommen und auch nur bis max. 4 Uhr morgens da ich ab 7 Uhr sowieso erreichbar bin. Und 3 Stunden kann eine Anlage auch mal stehen 
Diese Regelung klappt ganz gut. 

Nach den 4 Wochen liegt das Handy im Homeoffice und ich höre das klingeln nur wenn ich wach bin. 


Seit dem ich das so mache (seit 2009)  wurde ich nachts vielleicht 10x gestört. Damit kann ich gut leben.


----------



## jensemann (29 Juni 2018)

Hast du für jedes Projekt ein separates Telefon?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Juni 2018)

jensemann schrieb:


> Hast du für jedes Projekt ein separates Telefon?




Nein natürlich nicht. Aber ich habe maximal 2 Großprojekte im Jahr bei denen das überhaupt zum tragen kommt. Und das aus Projekt A jemand nachts anruft währen das Telefon wegen Projekt B neben dem Bett liegt hat es noch nie gegeben.


----------

